# Magic body hair



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gross.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...go-had-body-hair-shaved-for-magic-spells.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least they weren't into making shrunken heads as a fetish. The hair will grow back.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hairballs for the muskets?


----------

